# EET Registration



## Titleistguy (May 1, 2019)

Well --- just pulled the trigger on the EET Webinar Lat &amp; Vert course ... to the tune of 2.3k (dollars not kips  .... *rimshot*).

But seriously, between the classes, codes, and test registration I'm about to be 5g's into this thing.  That's an expensive feather for the cap - hope its worth it.  Not just money wise, but also for sucking up all my summer golf weekends come July.


----------



## Fissy_PE (May 1, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> Well --- just pulled the trigger on the EET Webinar Lat &amp; Vert course ... to the tune of 2.3k (dollars not kips  .... *rimshot*).
> 
> But seriously, between the classes, codes, and test registration I'm about to be 5g's into this thing.  That's an expensive feather for the cap - hope its worth it.  Not just money wise, but also for sucking up all my summer golf weekends come July.


Such is Life! As much as Life is a choice, it's all about "give and take". it is mostly difficult for you to "have your cake and eat it". Remember, what worth doing at all worth doing well.


----------



## User1 (May 1, 2019)

good luck! keep up on the homeworks and quizzes. I fell behind and it screwed me in the end!


----------



## Titleistguy (May 15, 2019)

I must say - the binders for this course are serious business.  I'm looking forward to the class starting in July.  I've already started listening to the lectures on from the last cycle.  I need to wrap up my bridge review (may), and finish steel (june).  July - test day will be this course, and working problems, after problems, after problems... getting excited.  Went through the binders and recognized almost everything in them and didn't feel like I had any gaps in my prep yet.  

Anyone else taking the online course this July with them?


----------



## User1 (May 15, 2019)

I will be taking one, just not sure yet if it will be vertical or lateral ahahahahahahaahanooooooooo


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer (May 19, 2019)

I will most likely be signing up for the Vertical on Demand. I don't think I could take the stress of taking both tests at once.


----------



## David Connor SE (May 19, 2019)

Wow, that's an Aash (_to_) load of binders.


----------



## Titleistguy (May 20, 2019)

Bwwwhahahahahaha... Yeah they're intense, I'll likely cut them down before test day.

If I could ever finish that damn Connor book ... I'll need working that the next week as bridge month (per study plan) wraps up.


----------



## User1 (May 21, 2019)

I divided mine into 1" binders. If I ever open the suitcase all those references are still in, I'll share my colorful array   made it easier to flip through rather than ripping up so many pages just by turning them!


----------

